# HELP... Chico not well.......



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Does anyone have knowledge of canine influenza? 

chico has been reverse sneezing alot, watery nasal discharge(clear), sounds very congested, and pimple-like bumps which burst and then scab over....
the Vet said it was allergies but I am wondering if it isn't something else.
He eats well, drinks well, and even plays sometimes...it seems worse at night than during the day, esp. when he tries to lay down to sleep. Its like he can't get comfortable. He wants his head elevated so the nose doesnt' drip....
His gums are not pink, they are more dark grey looking.... makes me wonder if he is getting enough Oxygen in his blood.......
he is on antihistamines and a antibiotic ...

I am worried..... I will be taking him back to the Vet, just to be sure.... maybe get an Xray of his lungs....

any suggestions?

he started this after the second Kennel stay while I traveled for business in late July....but seems to be worse now... he has had the Bordetella vacines...


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hi Jan,
i just wanted to say that i hope you can figure this out and that Chico feels better soon.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't know, but I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hate to say this, but I bet he has a case of kennel cough. The vaccine SOMETIMES gives the dog kennel cough. Happened to me. About 5-7 days after the vaccine. See if you can give him something to prop his head up on when he sleeps.?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg....best of luck to chico. i hope its nothing crazy jan


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh yikes! I can't offer any advice, but I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

My 2 x Mastiffs didn't get kennel cough from the vaccine, but they DID get it from 10 mins in the "Pound" (where seized dogs are taken). 

Upon complaining to the vet that I'd paid good money to her to immunise them & was now paying her $300 to fix what she was supposed to have prevented (based on her advice) I felt hard done by - she explained the vaccine only takes care of about 32 out of the 300 strains!!! Hence I would never get it again UNLESS it was compulsory when putting the into kennels for vacation etc.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Aw man that sucks. I feel like vets are always trying to make money, esp mines! > always adding unnecessary procedures and pressuring me and making me feel like a bad momma. I hope your baby gets well soon 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree it sounds like Kennel Cough...the vaccine only prevents against just a few strains. And sometimes, it causes the strains it is supposed to protect from. Really annoying


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow Jan, so sorry Chico's not feeling well. It sure does sound like Kennel cough. Maybe you can run a humidifier in your room to help him. Hope he gets to feeling better soon. Poor baby.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

this morning it looks like his gums are 'pinkish' ... not the real pretty pink but much better than yesterday.... and seems to be breathing better.... 

can you cure Kennel cough?
are there tests for it?





.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Yep, antibiotics etc. cleared ours up in no time.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Poor Chico,keep us updated Jan,you feel for them when they're ill


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Isnt' he already on antibiotics Jan? I agree that it sounds like kennel cough. If so, it's probable that Kody will contract it as well. It's quite contagious. They usually treat it symptomatically. 

I don't think his skin infection is related to his respiratory problems. It sounds like he has pyoderma.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I sure hope Chico gets back to normal soon.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Sending hugs to Chico from Lulu and Gidget. Hope he gets better very soon Jan. I will be thinking of him.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Jan I am sorry to hear about Chico, so glad he is doing better. I hope Kody is OK too.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

well, Chico is on the road to recovering(I think).... his nose isn't running as bad as it was but still is sneezing abit... he is on antibotics and antihistimes so I guess they finally are 'kicking in'.... sure scared me to watch him try to breathe.... I certainly will take him back to the Vet to be checked up...

thanks everyone for the well wishes and information...... 

I feel like a very bad mommy because he got this way from a Kennel, that I thought would be a good one because it was at his Vets office....... *sigh*


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

How is Chico today Jan....I have been thinking of him, years ago Nabi ( my terripoo ) caught kennel cough from one of dogs that was staying at our resort...it was one of the most frightening things we every went thru ...I thought she would expire before we got her to the DVM...I have never heard a dog cough like she did and struggle for breathe...she made a full recovery with antibiotics and the funny thing was, Bella never caught it from the other dog or Nabi...go figure ! Gentle hugs from Bella


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Glad to hear he is recovering. You don't seem like a bad mommy! It's so frustrating because you are trying to do the right thing and inevitably something goes wrong! It just makes it harder to make decisions in the future. You want to socialize them, and you think they are in a safe environment - and then something happens. No, you don't sound like a bad mommy! You thought he would be safe!

Hope his recovery is quick!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Way to go Chico! I'm so glad he is doing better Jan!! Is there anyone you could leave Chico with the next time you have to leave him. It's just so risky to leave them in a kennel when there's so many other sickly animals. Or maybe work out a way to take him. I am so releaved he's on the road to recovery. Sometimes when I hear Midgie's congested, I'll put a little Vix rub on my hands because she sleeps in be with me under the blanket. She breathes the vapors from my hands and it helps her breathe better plus a humidifier can help.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh my, I missed this entire thread. I'm very glad to hear Chico is doing better now, though.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

woodard2009 said:


> Sometimes when I hear Midgie's congested, I'll put a little Vix rub on my hands because she sleeps in be with me under the blanket. She breathes the vapors from my hands and it helps her breathe better plus a humidifier can help.


Chico is better although he still coughs abit, mostly during the evening time right before bedtime.... I too used Vicks Vap - o rub to help him breathe... seemed to help alittle but I think the meds are finally kickin in and he is getting some relief from them...... thank goodness!!!


----------

